# Doom reboot



## QuantumCybin (Jan 11, 2016)

I wasn't even aware they were remaking this....needless to say, this looks metal as f_u_ck.


The Gruesome Level Design Of Doom - Features - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## asher (Jan 12, 2016)

It's very pretty, but I'm just watching this going...


...whhyyyyyyyy?


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm actually pretty excited for this. I'm wondering how the "game play" we are seeing will translate to the final version of the game. A lot of what I have seen looks somewhere in-between cinematic and gameplay. . . if thats what the game is actually like I can dig it, just not sure what it'll be like for real.

Also I'm hoping its a bit scarier than the what I've seen so far. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2016)

asher said:


> It's very pretty, but I'm just watching this going...
> 
> 
> ...whhyyyyyyyy?



Looks like game companies are following Hollywood - rather than invent, replicate. Which sucks. 

For me, the coolest thing about Doom was that it seemed like it was 10 years into the future. At the time it came out NOTHING else was anywhere close to it. A reboot might be better graphics and gameplay, but unless they do something substantially different it's just going to be meh. What I'd like to have them reboot is the vision and innovation of the first one. THAT would be cool. Though, I am not nearly creative enough to know what that is.


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 12, 2016)

asher said:


> It's very pretty, but I'm just watching this going...
> 
> 
> ...whhyyyyyyyy?



because AWESOME! That's why.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2016)

New Doom? Mama likey!


----------



## asher (Jan 12, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Looks like game companies are following Hollywood - rather than invent, replicate. Which sucks.
> 
> For me, the coolest thing about Doom was that it seemed like it was 10 years into the future. At the time it came out NOTHING else was anywhere close to it. A reboot might be better graphics and gameplay, but unless they do something substantially different it's just going to be meh. What I'd like to have them reboot is the vision and innovation of the first one. THAT would be cool. Though, I am not nearly creative enough to know what that is.



Exactly!

Even if you're using modern controls, DOOM can still give you a run for your money. But if you're adding all kinds of new stuff... I guess it's still a reboot? But why does it need to be a reboot, and not just... a new DOOM game?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 12, 2016)

DOOM was my first introduction into FPS and metal music(Panter, slayer etc) so I can't wait to play this. 

It looks like there is a lot of love being put into this. I really hate seeing companies buying a game franchise and releasing new games that miss the whole point of the originals/ 



MoshJosh said:


> I'm actually pretty excited for this. I'm wondering how the "game play" we are seeing will translate to the final version of the game. A lot of what I have seen looks somewhere in-between cinematic and gameplay. . . if thats what the game is actually like I can dig it, just not sure what it'll be like for real.



There are a lot of quicktime events but thats become a trend in games nowadays. As much as game developers would like to so something original and avoid all the annoying modern cliches they have studios breathing down their backs and constantly interfering to maximise sales.


----------



## thedonal (Jan 12, 2016)

Doom 3 had a very different feel to the earlier games. It was scary.

I used to get home from the pub, switch the lights off and play Ultimate Doom on my PS with headphones on. Used to creep me right out.

Doom 3 was often a slower paced experience and story was more at the forefront,but it had great atmosphere. Im guessing the new game will be similar. 

I loved- like Deadspace- that much of the soundtrack was the machinery- the environment. That was powerful, oppressive and gave the enviromnent a real character that helped buid tension.

I love them all. As long as its well executed, i welcome a new Doom game.

Id like a new Quake game too that goes back to its roots in the first game (I remember getting a voodoo card for my Mac back in the day to improve the graphics!!). Some cyber stuff, but Cthulhu references too. Much as I like the strogg stuff, id like a bit more gothic back in my classic shooters..


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 12, 2016)

It looks the like Brutal Doom mod with the graphics turned up to 11. This seems like a good thing.


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Jan 12, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Looks like game companies are following Hollywood - rather than invent, replicate. Which sucks.
> 
> For me, the coolest thing about Doom was that it seemed like it was 10 years into the future. At the time it came out NOTHING else was anywhere close to it. A reboot might be better graphics and gameplay, but unless they do something substantially different it's just going to be meh. What I'd like to have them reboot is the vision and innovation of the first one. THAT would be cool. Though, I am not nearly creative enough to know what that is.



Brutal DOOM may well interest you then, if you haven't played it. Basically the original ones, with new weapons, much smoother, and much more fun.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> For me, the coolest thing about Doom was that it seemed like it was 10 years into the future. At the time it came out NOTHING else was anywhere close to it.



Hmm?












Yes, same company, I realize. Still, it was out more than a year before DOOM, and it wasn't exactly an obscure title nobody was playing.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 13, 2016)

asher said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Even if you're using modern controls, DOOM can still give you a run for your money. But if you're adding all kinds of new stuff... I guess it's still a reboot? But why does it need to be a reboot, and not just... a new DOOM game?



All a reboot is is dumping previous cannon. I know next to nothing about this new Doom game, but I'm assuming it's just ditching 3's plot in favor of different gameplay. The little I did see looked cool and I look forward to it. I thought the story was by far the worst addition to both The Doom and Quake series. Especially quake. I miss shamblers, fiends, and knights-for-some-reason.

I'm hoping for a bunch of well designed, loosely tied together, levels like the old days. Hopefully they don't duke nukem forever it up or something.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 13, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the double post. Phone posting is a bitch.

Anyway, wolfenstein was popular and decent for its time, but not nearly as much as doom. Wolf was all flat, wide open rooms. Doom had lifts, puzzles, teleports, varying light levels, etc. it was super advanced for its time. Not to say wolfenstein was not, but the leaps and bounds of progress made between the two titles is undeniable.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Anyway, wolfenstein was popular and decent for its time, but not nearly as much as doom. Wolf was all flat, wide open rooms. Doom had lifts, puzzles, teleports, varying light levels, etc. it was super advanced for its time. Not to say wolfenstein was not, but the leaps and bounds of progress made between the two titles is undeniable.



Obviously there were differences between the two games, but just as undeniable as the improvements in DOOM were is the fact that DOOM was essentially an improved Wolfenstein 3D. Whether or not it was better or to what degree it was better isn't really relevant when I was posting that in reply to the statement that there was "nothing like DOOM" when it came out. There was. 

I enjoyed DOOM more then W3D. It think it was the better game. I just found it a bit odd to talk about it being ahead of its time and completely unique when there is such an obvious game to add to the discussion. DOOM may have been the cool new guy on the block, but he looked and acted an awful lot like his dad.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 13, 2016)

The similarities end at them being fps though. Doom was way more advanced for pretty much the same exact time period. Even small things like weapon view bob put it in a league of its own. Not to mention drastic weapon mechanics and such. It might have looked a touch like dad, but it acted way different.

I think the fact that there is still a huge active community for the original doom games speaks volumes. Wolf paved the way, but Doom more fully explored upon that base idea. I love both games, but Doom is just special in comparison to me.

Wolf shouldn't be ignored, but it's far from being ahead of other games at the time when Doom was of the same time pretty much.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> The similarities end at them being fps though. Doom was way more advanced for pretty much the same exact time period. Even small things like weapon view bob put it in a league of its own. Not to mention drastic weapon mechanics and such. It might have looked a touch like dad, but it acted way different.
> 
> I think the fact that there is still a huge active community for the original doom games speaks volumes. Wolf paved the way, but Doom more fully explored upon that base idea. I love both games, but Doom is just special in comparison to me.
> 
> Wolf shouldn't be ignored, but it's far from being ahead of other games at the time when Doom was of the same time pretty much.



I'm not saying DOOM is just a reskinned W3D or anything, but it couldn't be more clear to me that they're cut from the same cloth, so you can't say the one that came later had "nothing else like it." It doesn't matter how much one improved on the other, it's still an improved take on a preexisting formula. The older, inferior game didn't cease to exist the moment the newer, better one came out.

And the similarities were a bit more than just them both being FPSs, for what it's worth. Item drops, keys, secret doors, _the exact same cheat codes_, and of course the highly similar HUDs.

I dunno, I guess we're just gonna have to disagree on this.


Semi-related, but apparently iD wasn't above just reskinning bits of W3D for DOOM 2.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 13, 2016)

Nah, I'll agree with you. We were just thinking of it differently. "Nothing like it at the time" to me just meant how advanced one was. Wolfs mechanics were largely the same, but doom was just hella advanced in comparison, especially for being released at around the same time. Duke 3d was the next to up the genre, and that came out in 96 I think, which was several years later.

I feel the need to go back and play some wolfenstein, doom, heretic, Hexen and duke3d now.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 13, 2016)

Has some pretty graphics but the creatures give me a bit of a Darksiders vibe ( slightly cartoony) just not as scary and gritty as I would have like it. I'd love a more Deadspace/Aliens/Event Horizon vibe and have it look more realistic and believable with horrific creatures.


----------



## Edika (Jan 13, 2016)

For me I see reboots like songs. If you can't have originality then at least let it be good and well executed. The gameplay and graphics I've seen so far, I liked a lot. I don't know if I'll have the time or the hardware to play it when it comes out but the level of brutality towards the demons/monsters awoke some primal instincts that's for sure.
I guess we'll see when it comes out. Some people will love it, some will hate it and some will be "meh".


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 13, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


>





This looks so friggin' awesome. The amount of f**ked up ways to kill demons is over 9000 if the game is anything like that clip.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 11, 2016)

Open beta starts on friday


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Nah, I'll agree with you. We were just thinking of it differently. "Nothing like it at the time" to me just meant how advanced one was. Wolfs mechanics were largely the same, but doom was just hella advanced in comparison, especially for being released at around the same time. Duke 3d was the next to up the genre, and that came out in 96 I think, which was several years later.
> 
> I feel the need to go back and play some wolfenstein, doom, heretic, Hexen and duke3d now.



I'm with you on this, the leap in technology from Wolfenstein to Doom was pretty incredible. From levels having to be on one level plane with uniform ceiling height/floor height to the insanity of levels like "Mt Erebus" (or especially "Tenements" or "Monster Condo" in Doom 2) was about the same leap in engine technology as Doom to Quake was. Doom is still incredibly playable and fast-paced, while wolfenstein is clunky as hell. Doom has strangely aged better than most of the early polygonal shooters.

I played through Heretic once, it was pretty good. It had a lot of cool environmental effects and I liked that it was like "Medieval Doom," but the level design wasn't nearly as good as that in Doom/Doom 2. Never could get into Hexen, the characters felt too limited. I played through Duke Nukem 3D a couple times and Shadow Warrior once, those were pretty good. Dark Forces was alright, if dated even at the time.

I can't even remember how far I got in Doom 3, I just didn't get into it. I was annoyed that it was claustrophobic and full of jump scares when my fondest memories of Doom were the huge levels with monsters pouring out of the walls and filling the rooms that made up the back half of Doom II and all of Final Doom. Even the muddy Doom 64 had better levels.


----------



## asher (Apr 11, 2016)

It's funny to think of Dark Forces as being dated at launch, when I'm fairly sure it was the first of the 3D shooters to have overlapping verticality in its levels. DOOM added lifts and differing elevations and such, but none of its spaces occupy the same X and Y location while being at different elevation.

It's been so long since I've played any of it I don't remember if the level design capitalizes, though I'm sure the canyon level start (2 or 3?) was impressive at the time.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 11, 2016)

You can buy Dark Forces on Steam for like 5 bucks, comes with its own DOS emulator. Who else remembers the level with the rancor right at the beginning? That _terrified_ me as a kid  so much nostalgia


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 11, 2016)

So...how's about that Schecter 9-string that was used on the soundtrack for the new _Doom_ game?


----------



## asher (Apr 11, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> You can buy Dark Forces on Steam for like 5 bucks, comes with its own DOS emulator. Who else remembers the level with the rancor right at the beginning? That _terrified_ me as a kid  so much nostalgia



I started playing it a few summers ago and only got 4-5 levels in before I stopped (for whatever reason). Unfortunately it _doesn't_ hi-res, so if you don't play it in tiny windowed mode, Imperial officers look like twitching pixelated turds...


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> You can buy Dark Forces on Steam for like 5 bucks, comes with its own DOS emulator. Who else remembers the level with the rancor right at the beginning? That _terrified_ me as a kid  so much nostalgia



I don't remember that. You mean the one with the krayt dragons? Or was there actually one with a rancor?

Dark Forces was dated on launch cause of the graphics. They are technically more advanced than Duke Nukem 3D's, but the art design was so bad in comparison and Duke Nukem delighted in flinging tons of crazy colored stuff at the screen and having tons of environmental interaction, while IIRC dark forces was completely non-interactive when it came to destructible walls or scenery. Duke Nukem's build engine allowed for actually blasting holes in walls or being able to blow up buildings and have them come straight down and have a new surface at a different elevation and that kind of thing. DF's levels were complex and I think may have had polygonal elements, but the dudes all looked SO BAD! By that point we'd also had full polygonal shooters like Descent for a year and a half, and something with clunky sprites and very monotone environments just wasn't too interesting. The Mac version looked pretty good since it was more than double the resolution (I was part of the Mac master race at the time - we barely got any games, but the ports we got were always technically much better!), but the PC and PSX versions were prettay, prettay, prettay ugly.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 11, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I don't remember that. You mean the one with the krayt dragons? Or was there actually one with a rancor?
> 
> Dark Forces was dated on launch cause of the graphics. They are technically more advanced than Duke Nukem 3D's, but the art design was so bad in comparison and Duke Nukem delighted in flinging tons of crazy colored stuff at the screen and having tons of environmental interaction, while IIRC dark forces was completely non-interactive when it came to destructible walls or scenery. Duke Nukem's build engine allowed for actually blasting holes in walls or being able to blow up buildings and have them come straight down and have a new surface at a different elevation and that kind of thing. DF's levels were complex and I think may have had polygonal elements, but the dudes all looked SO BAD! By that point we'd also had full polygonal shooters like Descent for a year and a half, and something with clunky sprites and very monotone environments just wasn't too interesting. The Mac version looked pretty good since it was more than double the resolution (I was part of the Mac master race at the time - we barely got any games, but the ports we got were always technically much better!), but the PC and PSX versions were prettay, prettay, prettay ugly.



I'm like 95% positive there's a level with a rancor in the immediate beginning, because I have some pretty vivid memories of frantically asking my mom or dad to type in "laskip" to skip the current level. Yes, I remember really pointless sh!t lol. lalame was invincibility if I recall.

Also, prettay...prettay....prettay....do you like Curb your Enthusiasm? lol


----------



## asher (Apr 11, 2016)

I feel like rancor was a thing and I have level 5 attached to it.

There are diagonas in the sewers in two, which creeped me out as a kid


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> I'm like 95% positive there's a level with a rancor in the immediate beginning, because I have some pretty vivid memories of frantically asking my mom or dad to type in "laskip" to skip the current level. Yes, I remember really pointless sh!t lol. lalame was invincibility if I recall.
> 
> Also, prettay...prettay....prettay....do you like Curb your Enthusiasm? lol



I vaguely remember that now. Wasn't it like, below you and you were up on the walls around it? I guess I'll have to look it up. I tried replaying it recently and couldn't deal with the half resolution on PC, it looked SO bad. They need a zdoom equivalent for dark forces.

I wrote pretty, pretty and then immediately heard it in Larry David's voice, so I had to do the Curb reference 

EDIT: Apparently there IS a zdoom equivalent called Dark XL.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 12, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I vaguely remember that now. Wasn't it like, below you and you were up on the walls around it? I guess I'll have to look it up. I tried replaying it recently and couldn't deal with the half resolution on PC, it looked SO bad. They need a zdoom equivalent for dark forces.
> 
> I wrote pretty, pretty and then immediately heard it in Larry David's voice, so I had to do the Curb reference
> 
> EDIT: Apparently there IS a zdoom equivalent called Dark XL.



If my memory is correct, the level starts and you're just spawned right in front of the rancor and it instantly starts chasing you. That's why back when I was like three years old, that level terrified me


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 12, 2016)

If they do something fresh and innovating, this could be great. A big if. Doom 3 was pretty lame.

As an old school fan of the original, I pray it's done justice.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 12, 2016)

I was a huge FPS nerd in the 90's.

Castle Wolfenstein came out in 1981. Wolfenstein 3D was a reboot of that game in 1992. The original Doom came out in 1993, and it was technologically quite ahead of W3D or Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold, which also came out in 1993. Heretic came out in 1994, which was way ahead of Doom in technological advancement (the gameplay incorporated several nifty interactions, such as flying, weapons that could interact with enemies in less straightforward ways, looking up and down, etc.), so the step from W3D to Doom was not a giant leap in comparison with other games spaced by similar amounts of time. Doom II: Hell on Earth was far more widespread than Doom, anyway, and that did not come out until 1994. Hexen: Beyond Heretic came out in 1995, featuring a new engine and better graphics than Doom. And then Quake came out in 1996.

I have no problem with them rebooting a game series. If they do a terrible job at it, for whatever reason, then it just means another .... game. They already rebooted Wolfenstein, and the result wasn't half bad. I still enjoy W3D and Doom II and Heretic. 

I still enjoy playing some of the Heretic mods I made back in the mid-late 90's, back when mod'ing was really straightforward compared to now.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 15, 2016)

There was a bit of Dark Forces that I really dug- shooting Stormtroopers down a a very Death-Staryy corridor, dodging their laser bolts and having those sounds and THAT music. I really vibed on it.

But yeah- it really did look way too spritey and blocky.

I quite liked Jedi Outcast, but remember it being really CPU hungry so I couldn't play it for years on my very budget and out of date computers. I do remember the cloaky, lightsaber proof dark troopers being a right bitch though.

I'm hoping the new Doom will be at least a decent size- so many FPS now are really launched for the multiplayer content and have fairly short solo campaigns (COD- I'm looking at you!!).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 15, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Heretic
> 
> Hexen: Beyond Heretic





I boot those two games up every 2-3 years for a play through. I'm not overly fond of modern gaming but looking at the hell level preview in the new DOOM I think they could make an awesome Heretic/Hexen game.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 15, 2016)

They COULD, but they don't. The only games I've played that even remotely felt like classic Doom in gameplay were the first two Serious Sams, and those obviously don't have remotely similar tones or level design. Everything else I've played has put way too much emphasis on HEADSHOTS and GRITTY REALISM and VOICEACTING and FACEMAPPING and other things that I don't care about. I just want to shoot hundreds of demons! I guess I'm in a minority and everyone else wants to just keep making further refinements of Goldeneye. Bleh. I HATE Halo and the COD games. The last shooter I really loved the gameplay on was Unreal Tournament 2004. That's not to say I haven't liked any shooters, I just always tended to enjoy them despite not really preferring their style of combat. Ex Bioshock, Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, Bulletstorm, etc. Borderlands 1 was a step in the right direction, though they over-compensated with 2, which is balanced entirely around multiplayer.


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh god Serious Sam 

So good.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2016)

Is the Doom Beta available on PS4? Because this game is looking so freakin' good.

Side note: We need a new Dark Forces game.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 16, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Is the Doom Beta available on PS4?



Yes it is! Play it nao!


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 16, 2016)

Serious Sam=FPS greatness.

That new movie, Hardcore Henry....I've been trolling the marketing on FB saying they should re-title it Serious Sam.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2016)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Yes it is! Play it nao!



I saw this post, switched over to the PS store, and started downloading. Now to kill 20 - 30 minutes...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 17, 2016)

Played the demo at a friends house, I was severely underwhelmed by the multiplayer so unless this game has a killer campaign all the hype I had for it is gone


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, it's plays, looks, and runs great, I'll say that much.


----------



## asher (Apr 17, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Serious Sam=FPS greatness.
> 
> That new movie, Hardcore Henry....I've been trolling the marketing on FB saying they should re-title it Serious Sam.



I think that's giving that movie far too much credit.


----------



## 13la13la (Apr 24, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Played the demo at a friends house, I was severely underwhelmed by the multiplayer so unless this game has a killer campaign all the hype I had for it is gone



Underwhelming in which way though? 
Did it feel like a lack of creativity or a more pressing lack of common elements within the multiplayer mode?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 27, 2016)

After seeing the Twitch-streams revealing snapmap and the campaign I am unhealthily excited.


----------



## Pav (May 3, 2016)

I'm on the brink of doing something outrageous. I think I'm going to get this...for the PS4.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 5, 2016)

saw the trailer and just pre-ordered a copy for the ps4 and xbox one...


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 10, 2016)

I want to go to Hell!!! Now!


----------



## Don Vito (May 10, 2016)

The open beta was terrible. It's kind of like Halo sprinkled with UT on some of the worse maps I've seen in a long time.


----------



## beneharris (May 10, 2016)

Don Vito said:


> The open beta was terrible. It's kind of like Halo sprinkled with UT on some of the worse maps I've seen in a long time.



Yeah every video I watched for that beta was depressingly bad. Hopefully the main game can pick up the slack. Doom has never even tried to pretend its multiplayer, I kind of wish they had spent the time on the single player instead.


----------



## Pweaks (May 10, 2016)

I pre-ordered it from Steam. I love the original Doom and I even like Doom 3. Hopefully the single player is at least enjoyable.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2016)

I'm super crazy excitebike for this. I've been craving a new FPS for the past year and this looks addictive. And I can't help but chuckle at the way most PC gamers seem to absolutely hate what's been put out so far...while everyone who's played on consoles seems to love it. Such is the divisive nature of making a new game expected to follow in the footsteps of arguably the most famous FPS ever made. Whatever, I just want to shed some blood.


----------



## sawtoothscream (May 11, 2016)

Will have to look into it, I loved the last doom game I played. It had me on edge and jumpy. Felt like every turn something would launch at you. 

Probably the most fun gameplay I have experienced.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2016)

Omfg my preload is already complete at an insane 55GB.


----------



## beneharris (May 12, 2016)

No prerelease copies for reviews.



> _DOOM is a robust game comprised of a single-player campaign, online multiplayer, and SnapMap. We believe all three elements are important parts of the complete DOOM experience, and are meant to be experienced as part of a complete package. As DOOMs SnapMap and multiplayer modes both require access to a server that wont be live prior to launch, review copies will arrive on launch day._


_

_I assume they aren't sending out prerelease copies because its going to suck? I sure hope not.


----------



## Pav (May 12, 2016)

I'll let you know in 9.5 hours when it unlocks.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 12, 2016)

Here in Sweden it unlocks in an hour. Too bad I ordered a physical copy.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Blytheryn (May 13, 2016)

Seybsnilksz said:


>




Siiick. So I'll THALLING IT OUT WITH GUNZ OUT? 

Look forward to picking it up after payday, looks like good fun.


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2016)

I'm certainly enjoying the hell out of it. I've heard an awful lot of Halo comparisons but this doesn't feel like Halo at all to me. I get a certain Borderlands vibe from it.


----------



## Ralyks (May 13, 2016)

If the single player campaign is substantial enough, I'll consider picking it up.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 13, 2016)

beneharris said:


> No prerelease copies for reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]I assume they aren't sending out prerelease copies because its going to suck? I sure hope not.



Yeah, this is always concerning. Put this with the terrible response to the beta and I think i'll give this a miss.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 13, 2016)

Played a couple hours so far. I'm actually digging it. If it deserves a comparison to any game, it is Serious Sam. You go to new areas, fight a bunch of things, and move on. Not sure how long the gameplay will keep, but the fights feel pretty nifty thus far. Fast paced, and you feel sufficiently bad ass hopping around chasing after things.

I'm really liking the little bits of music they threw in from the old game. I haven't been paying too close attention to the soundtrack so far, but I definitely heard e1m1 and e1m5's tunes. Probably going to be paying a bit more attention to the music going forward. I may be biased since I got the game for so cheap ($2 thanks to my credit card's cash back rewards), but I feel like it's a pretty decent reboot so far. Sort of wish they went a little more old school and just went with clever level design with no pausing for cut scenes and/or dialogue. I've got to say that the sound design and animations are all really cool. The way the imps and .... are hopping around really makes them feel like they have weight to them.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 14, 2016)

Enjoying it as well. Playing on Hurt Me Plenty and Jesus... Stay still for just one second and you're taking damage. .... that you'd laugh at when taking it to the face in the old Doom games are now seer-eee-uh-s ..... Do NOT underestimate Imps, especially when there are multiples. As a guy who's played all the Doom games and loved them all, have to say, they still haven't missed the mark. And yes, I enjoyed Doom 3.


----------



## Pav (May 14, 2016)

I'm playing on Ultra-Violence and enjoying the challenge. The plethora of secrets stashed along this campaign are keeping me unusually hooked for a single player FPS.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 19, 2016)

Just finished it on Hurt Me Plenty. Very, very satisfying campaign. Want to go through it again on Ultra-Violence and do a secrets run (maybe both in one, or do a secrets run on easier difficulty), really really just loving the gunplay, the weight, the feel, everything.

Multi did not grab my attention AT ALL, but I've barely played it, so I'll go back and try and give it a proper go. Snapmap seems really really cool from tinkering with it, but very annoyingly it has the weird 2-weapon limit carried over from multi rather than the campaign's all-weapon arsenal.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 19, 2016)

Been playing MP. Is it as advanced as most MP battles these days? No, but for an old school Doom fan, I like it just fine.


----------



## Pav (May 19, 2016)

I'm enjoying it but I can't help but think they're going to be bulking up the MP experience in the future. More game modes would be a good start (no classic deathmatch? No CTF?)


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 23, 2016)

So I've had the game for about a day and I'm definitely enjoying it. Surprisingly, I'm REALLY liking the multiplayer. Maybe it's because I have a 2.75 K/D  it's just very good at what it's trying to do. It's fun!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 23, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> So I've had the game for about a day and I'm definitely enjoying it. Surprisingly, I'm REALLY liking the multiplayer. Maybe it's because I have a 2.75 K/D  it's just very good at what it's trying to do. It's fun!



What the hell man. The main thing that bugs me about the multiplayer is my own performance.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 23, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> The similarities end at them being fps though. Doom was way more advanced for pretty much the same exact time period. Even small things like weapon view bob put it in a league of its own. Not to mention drastic weapon mechanics and such. It might have looked a touch like dad, but it acted way different.
> 
> I think the fact that there is still a huge active community for the original doom games speaks volumes. Wolf paved the way, but Doom more fully explored upon that base idea. I love both games, but Doom is just special in comparison to me.
> 
> Wolf shouldn't be ignored, but it's far from being ahead of other games at the time when Doom was of the same time pretty much.



I remember seeing DOOM playing on a PC setup at the local mom and pop PC shop. We had played Wolfenstein via shareware, but seeing doom completely blew our minds. A bit like the jump from 2600 to NES.

The similar game i recall having the most fun with was Heretic, playing lights out with some mood assistance with a few friends.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 23, 2016)

Seybsnilksz said:


> What the hell man. The main thing that bugs me about the multiplayer is my own performance.



Plasma rifle and combat shotgun with whatever equipment you want. Never stop moving. I'm also on PS4, but I've always been more of a PC gamer, so maybe my reflexes are faster than the typical filthy console casual that's playing Doom?  

I always sucked at UT/really fast shooters in general when I played it on PC, so I was surprised after my like tenth match of having above a 2.0 KDR that I was keeping it up. 

Seriously though, the plasma rifle is so overpowered its stupid. Once you get that bastard in the zone of the trajectory they're finished. And the combat shotgun is perfect too. Also, I only use the Baron demon. His ground pound move needs to be nerfed, there's almost no cooldown lol. I primarily play Team Deathmatch and Soul Harvest, by the way.


----------



## Pav (May 23, 2016)

Well damn, now I have to jump on and give the plasma rifle a whirl. That and the static rifle are the only weapons I never use. I think the burst rifle and lightning gun are OP but it's nice to hear people aren't collectively latching onto the same one or two weapons.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 23, 2016)

I'll have to remember to save a video of one of my matches and throw it up on here; I've messed around with trying other guns, I used the super shotgun and heavy assault rifle for maybe my first 5-7 matches but I found myself kicking copious amounts of ass with the plasma rifle/SSG, but when I unlocked the combat shotgun oh man it got even better. Most of the time, if it's a combat shotgun vs a SSG, the CSG will win simply due to the rate of fire; most people I've gone up against suck using the SSG!

EDIT: So after playing a few more hours tonight, I think I'm going to stick with using two loadouts based on the map I'm playing on. One is the plasma rifle with combat shotgun and the other is heavy rifle with combat shotgun. The heavy rifle with its scope is far superior at range than the plasma rifle, and on bigger, more open maps, the heavy rifle can seriously mess people up from afar.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 24, 2016)

Okay, so I finally remembered to save a match. I got a 2.11 K/D in this round, which is more typical now that I've got like 50+ matches under my belt. I had a feeling I couldn't sustain an almost 3.0 K/D, I'm hovering around 2.1 right now overall. I was having a big problem trying to strafe jump, which is such an important part of these arena style shooters. The default control scheme on the PS4 is clunky for this purpose, so I started using the strafe controller layout (or the one right below it, can't remember the name). This makes it so jump is now L1, grenade is R3, and melee/glory kill is X. This makes it MUCH easier to strafe jump and have a height advantage on people more often. 

Anyways, here's the video. Nothing too ridiculous but it gives you an idea of how I play. I'm using the heavy rifle and CSG. Also check out my djent-kid approved badass username, Polyrhythm423. So cult.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, I was getting irritated trying to jump strafe aim and shoot in the story. I switched to the scheme you mentioned and it helps greatly. They really just need to allow keyboard and mouse.

Edit: I should say that I have two copies. One for PC and one for Xbox. Id prefer to play it on console, but the PC controls just make the game so much more fun.


----------



## Ralyks (May 25, 2016)

I only made it about 5 chapters in to the campaign before I had to return my rental. But good lord do I want to get back and finish that campaign. Best single player FPS campaign I've played since, I don't know, World at War?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 25, 2016)

Holy .... am I rusty. Played a handful of online games and I blew the big one. Probably gonna try and brush up on my fps skills a bit, cuz that .... was gnarly.


----------



## laden (May 27, 2016)

I'm glad to see the Doom love around here! I think I am only 5 or so levels into the campaign and I love it. Probably one of the few single players games that I will finish and want to play through again immediately. I also don't remember the last time a soundtrack for a game got me so into the zone while playing, but that probably has something to do with being a metal head.


----------



## Ralyks (May 27, 2016)

All I want to do is rent it again and finish single player this weekend. I may very well have to.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 28, 2016)

Yeah I have to say, it is nice to have such an enjoyable single player campaign, and for what it's worth I think the multiplayer does a good job of mixing elements of COD and faster paced combat like UT. Of course it goes without saying the soundtrack is balls to the wall epic. I haven't even tried snapmap yet but I've seen some really cool sh!t from it; people recreating old DOOM levels and stuff. Looks sweet.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 28, 2016)

Finally got to play DOOM last night on my mates Xbox, it is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhgrind (May 28, 2016)

my coworkers keep telling me its awesome but i don't want to pay full price for it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 28, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> my coworkers keep telling me its awesome but i don't want to pay full price for it.



That was what I thought too, but I made an extremely tired decision the other day to splurge for it and I'm so glad I did. It is so much fun, and is so worth it. The amount of detail that was put into this game is unreal, you can tell it was a labor of love.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 30, 2016)

How many times does Samuel Hayden say "facility" in this game?


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 13, 2016)

I kind of held off on this game because I thought my PC couldn't handle it. The open beta ran horribly, but I tried the retail demo and was surprised how well optimized the single player was. It won't run great on a laptop or anything, but if your gpu is a few years older like mine it shouldn't be a problem.

The only snag I had was deciding between full vsync or high fov, since having both on slowed it down.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 15, 2016)

Finally beat this today, and DAMN what a good game!!! That last boss was tough to, even on normal mode. 

Jumped on some multiplayer for the first time, and there was some fun to be had but probably won't play it to much though.

Anyway really bad a$s game, probably my favorite of the year so far.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 15, 2016)

I just tried it. I think I really like it. It had me sold like ten seconds in. And I never play new games.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 15, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> my coworkers keep telling me its awesome but i don't want to pay full price for it.



Thats why I'm renting it in increments. Figured if I put the time in, I can have campaign done in another night and half, max.

Now, if this new DLC coming expands the single player campaign, we may have a different situation on our hands....


----------



## sezna (Jun 15, 2016)

Just got it last night, and whew it is fast paced. I like how the game focuses less on things like avoiding damage completely and having lots of health/ammo stockpiled and instead focuses on how quickly everything changes. Your health varies from 100% to 20% and back up constantly in combat, same with ammo. It puts you in unique situations very quickly because of this and requires decision making and whatnot. Also provides for a very fast paced game. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 15, 2016)

Also my PSN name is: pinkmystink 

Feel free to add me as a friend


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 15, 2016)

sezna said:


> Just got it last night, and whew it is fast paced. I like how the game focuses less on things like avoiding damage completely and having lots of health/ammo stockpiled and instead focuses on how quickly everything changes. Your health varies from 100% to 20% and back up constantly in combat, same with ammo. It puts you in unique situations very quickly because of this and requires decision making and whatnot. Also provides for a very fast paced game. Anyone else feel this way?



Yes, and that's what makes it glorious.


----------



## Origin (Jun 26, 2016)

Pleasantly surprised by this one, I'm glad they learned their lessons from Rage and took the time and care to do right by Doom. If you guys get a chance to try it, once you get a rhythm down Nightmare is a dream to play (hyuk). It's 'organically' hard if that makes any sense; like if you get hit like twice you'll die, but every time you die it's your fault. Never feels unfair to me, and fights are full of adrenaline from dancing on that knife edge between a (mercifully reasonable) next checkpoint and death. I'm currently down to just the last boss, and she's unfortunately beating my ass down but I'll get her. What a great time, I needed a game like this with all the garbage coming out lately.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 28, 2016)

Well Doom was on the Steam sale for like $35 so I nabbed it. Its INSANE. I didnt think I'd like it this much, but man, the combat is so fast and intense.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 28, 2016)

Also got this from the steam sale- I hesitated to get it at full price because I wasn't sure my video card would handle it well enough to not ruin the experience (gtx770, which isn't that old yet, but newer games are giving it a hard time now), but also cause I cant justify $70-$80 for new games anymore. I sometimes tweak video options before starting new games, but didn't bother this time- it ran fine out of the box. No performance problems and it looks good. And it's fun. That's what a game needs to be, it needs to be fun. Really enjoying the pacing. Like someone already said, when you fail, it doesn't feel unfair, it feels like your own fault. I'm no pro at shooters, and using a steam controller I think adds a bit of challenge, but even if I die, I can usually get past difficult sections on the second or third try. You learn what you did wrong and improve on it sort of organically. Also pretty glad there's no significant setbacks when you die. Some of the checkpoints are in weird places, but I've yet to feel like I've lost a significant amount of progress when I die (which happens pretty often sometimes ).

I was surprised that there's a default steam controller config published for it, and I'm kinda glad there was, cause it made me try a setup I wouldn't have thought of. I've been making a lot of use of the motion controls to aim with- when your thumb touches the right "stick"/pad area, the gyro kicks in. I turned the sensitivity on it up significantly so that I can do most of the aiming that way, and just use the normal camera/stick/pad/whatever control to point in the general direction.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm playing with KBM. You have way more control that way.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 20, 2016)

I got this on sale when they released the crazily overpriced DLC. 

I have been enjoying it greatly. Absolutely great throwback. Reminds me a *lot* of Duke Nukem Forever, which I suppose everyone shat all over so perhaps isn't a strong endorsement, but they really are similar and I loved DNF so meh. 

I have literally no complaints aside perhaps from when cutscences happen and you let characters do things and I am sitting there thinking, "I HAVE A GUN FOOL! LET ME SHOOT THE BITCH."


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Sep 28, 2016)

The soundtrack is out on Spotify now.


----------

